# Kaufberatung Gamer Laptop



## Matze1970 (15. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch möchte mit gerne ein neuen Laptop zulegen.

Mein alter ist leider einen Freund runtergefallen und jetzt warte ich auf das Geld der Versicherung.

Mein alter war einer von ONE.de. Damit war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Gekauft im April 2008 und war mindestens 4 mal bei ONE.de zur Reperatur. 

Ich weiß, dass ein Laptop micht die Ideal Lösung zum Zocken ist, aber man ist einfach flexibler. Grad auf Lan-Partys. Und im Büro brauch ich auch einem Laptop.

Der alte hat 1088 Euro ohne Betriebssytem gekostet. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass die Versicherung, aufgrund des jungen alters, mir auch soviel erstattet. Schaun wir mal.

Meine bisherigen Farvoritten:

*ACER Aspire 7730G-944G64MN* mit Intel Core 2 Duo *T9400,* 2,53 GHz und NVidioa Geforce *9600M GT mit 512MB*, 2x320 GB HDD

oder
*ASUS X72VN-7T027C* mit Core 2 Duo* T9400*, 2,53 GHz und NVidioa Geforce *9650M GT mit 1024MB*, 500 GB HDD

oder 

*MSI GT725 9547VHP *mit Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor *P9500 und *ATI Radeon *HD 4850 512 MB DDR3, *500 GB HDD

oder was vergleichbares in 17".

Was würdet Ihr mir vorschlagen? Ich suche schon seit einigen Wochen und weis nicht wirklich welcher Laptop besser ist.

Bei ASUS hab ich gehört ist der Service nicht so toll, von ACER hab ich bisher noch nichts schlechtes gehört.

Wie ist es nit anderen, z. B. Toshiba oder Fujitsu Siemens Amilo?

Oder doch ein 15" Laptop aber mit besserer Grafikkarte. Wie zum Beispiel:

*MSI GT627-8647VHP* mit Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 2.4GHz und NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GS mit 1024MB

Freue mich auf Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Matze


----------



## Elkhife (16. März 2009)

Eine idee, wenn du öfters auf Lanpartys gehst wäre das FSC Amilo Sa3650. Es hat ein 13,3" Display und eine HD3870. Mit einem akutellen Treiber soll die Ausgabe über das interne Display wohl funktionieren, kann ich dir aber nicht bestätigen, da ich es nicht habe und es kostet nur ca. 900€.


----------



## i7-gtx285 (16. März 2009)

Matze1970 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch möchte mit gerne ein neuen Laptop zulegen.
> 
> ...



Also das mit dem vollen kaufpreis würde ich erstmal vergessen da dein alter laptop ja doch schon zum sehr alten eisen gehört april07 wir haben fast april 09 ich denke da meißtens der aktuelle warenwert gezahlt wird (wenn überhaupt) kannst du max. mit 300 euro rechnen, kann mich aber auch irren.
Also ich hatte einen 17zoller von asus bei MM gekauft 
und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden 999,-
fingerprintsensor etc. 9800gs(naja ich weiß) 4 gig ram 2.4 centrino.
also zum zocken würde ich dir auch mindestens nen 15.4 zoller empfehlen da du ja auch deinen spass haben willst und zum arbeiten ist ein kleiner bild
schirm auch nicht der bringer.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2009)

also, der MSI GT627-8647VHP wäre ca. so stark wie ein PC mit ner 8800GT oder 3870. wäre schon ganz brauchbar für "unterwegs".

und was soll denn das MSI mt der 4850 kosten?


ich würde aber nicht damit rechnen, dass du den alten kaufpreis bekommst. versicherungen zahlen nur den zeitwert. wieviel du genau bekommen wirst, kann ich schwer beurteilen, aber zB bei meinem 2 jahre alten herd mit ceranfeld hat ein bekannter die platte beschädigt. neues ceranfeld ~450-500€, ich bekam 350€ von der versicherung. grundsätzlich gilt halt, dass du soviel bekommst, um eine reparatur oder ein gleichwertigen ersatz zahlen zu können. wenn du pech hast, richten die sich in der tat danach, dass man heutzutage ein NEUES Nbook mit der leistung deines alten für zB 600€ bekommen kann, und da deines ja gebraucht war, werden dann schnell nur 400€ draus.


----------



## Ace (16. März 2009)

Ganz klar das MSI GT725 was besseres (zu dem Preis) bekommst du immo nicht habe es seit 2 Wochen und das Ding geht gut 

MSI GT725 mit Radeon Mobility HD 4850 - Notebookjournal.de - Forum
http://geizhals.at/eu/a401473.html


----------



## killer89 (16. März 2009)

Das MSI! Definitiv! Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir das zu holen und für unter 1300 wirklich attraktiv. Mit dem T9500 wirklich empfehlenswert würd ich sagen. Würd mir nen Test in der PCGH wünschen 

MfG


----------



## Ace (16. März 2009)

hier gibt es einen *LESERTEST*


----------



## 1821984 (17. März 2009)

Acer kann ich nur empfehlen. Auch wenn manche bhaupten, dass die verarbeitung nicht so toll sein soll, bin ich 100%ig zufrieden und er läuft wie tüt selbst nach über einem Jahr.
Bischen Treiber pflege und gut.


----------



## killer89 (17. März 2009)

Ich kann nach den Berichten über die Acer-Predator-Sache nur davon abraten nen Acer zu kaufen... wenn da mal was kaputt geht, dann hat man lange nix mehr von seinem Produkt, hab schon Angst um meinen Monitor...

MfG


----------



## 1821984 (17. März 2009)

Lieber hab ich aber ne Rückrufaktion als das mir die Bude abfackelt.
Rückrufe sind ja nichts unnormales und das das dann etwas länger dauern kann ist auch normal, weil ja nicht nur 10 Stck verkauft wurden. Ist halt kein Auto, wo man da warten kann und das Gerät gleich wieder mitnimmt.

Wenigstens sind die so ehrlich und sagen bescheid, was ich Asus und Co. nicht unbedingt zutrauen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2009)

selbst sony und lenovo hatten schon rückrufaktionen, und da so was nie im voraus geplant ist, hat man halt nicht nach 2 tagen den PC wieder...


----------



## killer89 (18. März 2009)

Nicht nach 2 Tagen, aber 12+(!!!) Wochen, wie einige berichten???

MfG


----------



## Ace (18. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ich kann nach den Berichten über die Acer-Predator-Sache nur davon abraten nen Acer zu kaufen... wenn da mal was kaputt geht, dann hat man lange nix mehr von seinem Produkt, hab schon Angst um meinen Monitor...
> 
> MfG



er sucht einen Laptop und nicht einen Desktop PC die von der Rückruf Aktion betroffen waren!


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nicht nach 2 Tagen, aber 12+(!!!) Wochen, wie einige berichten???


 wenn das so ne riesenaktion ist, kann auch das durchaus passieren. die können ja nicht einfach für 4 wochen soviele leute einstellen und schulen, so dass die zahl der servicetechniker+verwalter sich verdoppelt, und die dann wieder entlassen. auch kann es sein, dass es lieferengpässe beim ersatzteil gab. und es muss auch formal jeder PC verwaltungsmäßig erfasst werden, seriennummern, bei welchem händler gekauft usw., d.h da ist dann auch die reine verwaltungsabteilung im streß. 

zB wenn du "regulär" ein motherboard einsendest als garantiefall, dann dauert das bei jedem hersteller mind. 4-5 wochen. wenn es aber -wie hier - nun sogar um ein unerwartet massenhaft auftretendes problem ist, wird das deutlich länger dauern, allein da ja erstmal die ganzen ersatzteile produziert werden müssen.


so ein vorfall sagt halt nicht grundsätzlich was über normale supportfälle aus, erst recht nicht, da der support für desktop und Nbook vermutlich eh getrennt ist. genau wie bei asus zB für board und graka und Nbooks auch ne jeweils eigene abteilung zuständig is. board dauert da btw. c.a 6 wochen im normalfall.


was ich an sich sagen will: die konkurrenz ist riesig, alle hersteller müssen da sparen, um ein NBook mit einer leistung X für einen preis nicht mehr als 10-15% teurer als die preiswerteste konkurrenz anbieten zu können. es gibt keinen einzigen hersteller, der dein gerät nur einen tag nach ankunft des paketes schon in die hände bekommt und es dann 1-2 tage später bereits wieder zurücksenden kann. erst recht nicht, wenn es um bestimmte ersatzteile geht, die nicht sofort verfübar sind. ich glaub nicht, dass der support bei acer grundlegend schlechter ist als bei anderen firmen im ähnlichen preissegment. und so oder so is die frage, wie sehr man überhaupt mit einem support-fall rechnet.


----------



## Matze1970 (18. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Hab ich mich sehr drüber gefreut.

Also ich glaub ich hab mich da mit dem Datum vertan, den Laptop hab ich 2008, neu gekauft.

Von daher hoffe ich das die Verischerung nicht alzuviel abzieht.

Naja, da muss ich wohl abwarten. Aber der One ist schon seit zwei Wochen bei der Versicherung, beim Gutachter, ich weis garnicht was das solange dauert. Der geht nicht mehr an und am Bildschirm teil ist eine Ecke abgebrochen und auf der Tastatur seite ist auch ein Stück abgebrochen und er lässt sich nicht anschalten. Also wo ist das problem?

Oh man, ich will mir einen neuen kaufen....

Habt Ihr denn noch andere Vorschläge wie den MSI. Die Grafikkarte find ich auch Geil die muss ja top sein zum Spielen.

Bei einen Test hab ich gelesen, dass die Tastatur und die Boxen nicht so toll sein soll. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit MSI?

Gruss Matze



Elkhife schrieb:


> Eine idee, wenn du öfters auf Lanpartys gehst wäre das FSC Amilo Sa3650. Es hat ein 13,3" Display und eine HD3870. Mit einem akutellen Treiber soll die Ausgabe über das interne Display wohl funktionieren, kann ich dir aber nicht bestätigen, da ich es nicht habe und es kostet nur ca. 900€.


 
Danke für den Tipp, aber ein 13,3" ist mir auf jedenfall zu klein.

Min. 15" und max 17"

Gruss Matze



i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem vollen kaufpreis würde ich erstmal vergessen da dein alter laptop ja doch schon zum sehr alten eisen gehört april07 wir haben fast april 09 ich denke da meißtens der aktuelle warenwert gezahlt wird (wenn überhaupt) kannst du max. mit 300 euro rechnen, kann mich aber auch irren.
> Also ich hatte einen 17zoller von asus bei MM gekauft
> und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden 999,-
> fingerprintsensor etc. 9800gs(naja ich weiß) 4 gig ram 2.4 centrino.
> ...


 
Sorry, da hab ich mich im Jahr vertan, Ich hatte den Laptop im April 2008 gekauft.

Was für eine Bezeichnung hat den Dein ASUS?

Gruss matze


----------



## killer89 (18. März 2009)

@ herbboy: ja gut, hast recht, allerdings wär ich in dem Fall schon vorsichtig... ich mein, laut Berichten soll ja angeblich nur n Kabel eingeklemmt werden, wo ist denn dann das Problem? Naja... mal sehen, was dabei rumkommt, falls mal einer seinen Müllwagen wieder hat (sry, aber das Ding sieht echt so aus find ich)

@ Matze1970: die werden das mit Sicherheit auch irgendwo prüfen müssen, gerade jetzt sitzt das Geld auch bei Versicherungen nicht allzu locker  alternativ zum MSI fällt mir atm kein NB mit vergleihbarer Leistung ein, abgesehen vllt von nem Book mit 9800GTX.

Ansonsten kann ich nicht viel über MSI sagen, außer, dass sie halt schon sehr lange am Markt sind und afaik n Riesenkonzern.

MfG

edit: versuchs mal mit dem* Ändern-Button*  wird nicht gern gesehen so viele Posts


----------



## Matze1970 (18. März 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, der MSI GT627-8647VHP wäre ca. so stark wie ein PC mit ner 8800GT oder 3870. wäre schon ganz brauchbar für "unterwegs".
> 
> und was soll denn das MSI mt der 4850 kosten?
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

die versicherungen sitzen ja auch nicht einfach da rum und warten drauf, bis endlich mal ein gerät zum begutachten reinkommt   da gilt es auch erstmal, fälle abzuarbeiten. wie lang das genau dauert, kann man nie sagen, aber bei mir mit dem kaputten ceranfeld hat es 4 wochen gedauert OHNE gutachten, bis das geld da war. wir hatten den vorfall schriftlich dargelegt inkl. 2 fotos. d.h. allein das verwaltungstechnische und die entscheidung, was man zahlen wird, dauert schon ne weile.

@killer89: jo, es is halt so, dass man sicher von JEDEM service auch ganz miese erfahrungen hören hört, und kein normaler consumerservice wird nach nur 1-2 wochen schon fertig sein mit dem reklamationsfalls. ausnahmen sind businessservices oder firmen mit vor-ort-service, bei dem der techniker dann schon wirklich vor ort den fehler direkt findet. aber sobald ein gerät eingesendet werden muss, is geduld gefragt...   warum das grad beim predator so lange dauerte, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. bei Nbooks aber hab ich noch nie gehört, dass acer da rein von der dauer her ungwöhnlich lange benötigt. halt die in der branche üblichen 2-4 wochen.


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2009)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Eine idee, wenn du öfters auf Lanpartys gehst wäre das FSC Amilo Sa3650. Es hat ein 13,3" Display und eine HD3870. Mit einem akutellen Treiber soll die Ausgabe über das interne Display wohl funktionieren, kann ich dir aber nicht bestätigen, da ich es nicht habe und es kostet nur ca. 900€.



sag mal was anderes haste wohl beim googlen nicht gefunden ? das ist ein Offices Book und zum gamen wohl kaum geeignet , die CPU der Grafik Chip ist für anspruchsvolle Games zu langsam , aber Tetris kann man darauf zocken , falls du das mit LAn Partys meist


----------



## Matze1970 (19. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich werd mir doch das MSI GT725 ATI Radeon HD4850 kaufen. 

Ich hatte noch Probleme mit meinen Desktop-PC und mein Händler nimmt Ihn für 120,00 Euro in Zahlung. Somit hab ich die Differenz für den GT627-8647VHP raus.

Ich denke das GT725 ist auf jedenfall die bessere Lösung, oder?

Gruss Matze


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2009)

Wenn man ihn zum Gamen nutzt, dann ja, so meine Meinung  Schließlich ist die HD4850 zumindest von der Rohleistung her schneller als das, was man atm auf dem Markt bekommt (abgesehen von den nicht lieferbaren MGTX2xx-Modellen).
Ich frag mich bloß, was du für nen alten Rechner hast... wär ein Einzelverkauf nicht erstrebenswerter und einträglicher?

MfG


----------



## Matze1970 (19. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn zum Gamen nutzt, dann ja, so meine Meinung  Schließlich ist die HD4850 zumindest von der Rohleistung her schneller als das, was man atm auf dem Markt bekommt (abgesehen von den nicht lieferbaren MGTX2xx-Modellen).
> Ich frag mich bloß, was du für nen alten Rechner hast... wär ein Einzelverkauf nicht erstrebenswerter und einträglicher?
> 
> MfG


 
Hier ist der andere Beitrag im Forum zu meinen Desktop PC:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...raxisprobleme/47071-drama-rund-um-den-pc.html

Ich glaube das ich damit besser fahre.

Gruss Matze


----------



## amdintel (19. März 2009)

häääääää ? 



> Kaufberatung Gamer Laptop


ist wohl leicht zu übersehen ?

empfehlen kann man so von der ferne nix, 
man muss vor Ort sich so ein Book näher an kucken .

zum Themen zurück, ich habe mir einige Books bei Satrun an gekuckt, in der Preis Klasse von 799 bis 1500 € , die Books von Toshiba  , Siemens , haben mir am bestellen gefallen .  Toshiba  steht lt CT, Reparatur und und Services z.b. auf Platz  3 , die ersten Plätze haben Dell und Mac ., Mac kann man vergessen laufen keine Games drauf ,
 ich persönlich würde vorziehen z.z. an  Hersteller 
Toshiba, Siemens, LG vielleicht noch ,
von Acer und Asus Backardbell  weniger, wegen schlechten Services, ich berufe mich dabei 
auf Infos vom Ct. Magazin Ct TV .


----------



## killer89 (20. März 2009)

Matze1970 schrieb:


> Hier ist der andere Beitrag im Forum zu meinen Desktop PC:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...raxisprobleme/47071-drama-rund-um-den-pc.html
> 
> ...


Ich glaub  du würdest besser fahren, wenn du den Rechner hier im Wertschätzungsbereich reinstellen würdest und ihn einzeln verkaufst oder eben bei ebay, falls du angemeldet bist. Merkwürdigerweise werden für die alte HW horrende Preise gezahlt. Such einfach mal nach deinen Desktop-Komponenten bei ebay 

Und beim Notebook: klar, man sollte es sich schonmal anschauen, von wegen Optik und vor allem Haptik (auch Lautstärke) aber wenn man nur nach der Leistung geht, dann ist schon das MSI mit der 4850 respektive ein vergleichbares Book mit ner 9800GTX Pflicht.

MfG


----------



## Ace (20. März 2009)

Also ich bin auch von meinem Desktop PC (siehe sysprofile unten) auf einen Gamer Laptop gewechselt und komme super damit klar.Hatte schon PC's mit WaKü und allem drum und dran und muss sagen das ich mit dem MSI GT725 eine gute Wahl zum Zocken getroffen habe und das Ding gut geht


----------



## iljalangen (22. März 2009)

Msi gt725 9547vhp


----------



## Matze1970 (23. März 2009)

Alsoooooooo,

neuster Stand: Versicherung hat heute angerufen..... sie erstattet 75% vom Neupreis entspricht 818,00 €. Yipieeeeeeeeee.

20,00 € bekommen ich noch für entstandene Portokosten.

Den Rest für den MSI GT725-9547VHP lege ich drauf.

Und den hab ich heute beim Händler bestellt. Mal schauen wann er da ist.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Matze


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2009)

cool, das is echt ne gute zahlung - welche versicherung isses denn? ich werd dann drauf achten, dass nur leute bei mir in die nähe meines Nbooks kommen, die auch dort versichert sind


----------



## Otep (27. März 2009)

@ Matze1970

Geb mal bescheid wie das MSI so läuft...

Habe heute mein ASUS X57VN v2.2 bekommen... bin schon sehr zufrieden damit 

Lag ja auch in deiner Klasse...


----------

